# Brightening Red Hair



## SarraSanborn (May 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm a NATURAL redhead, and my hair got darker.

I was wondering if there were products besides dyes, highlights/lowlights that would help me brighten up my red hair. It used to be really red and now it's darker almost brown and only looks red in direct sunlight. I'd really like to brighten up my hair if I could use cheaper-ish end products or homemade stuff..? Help me please I want my reds back! I've never died my hair and I'm not ready to yet. People used to give me compliments on my color because people would love to have it from a bottle but it's not such a gorgeous color anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It used to be pretty darn bright about this shade: 





But now it's more like this shade:


----------



## Dragonfly (May 20, 2011)

Red hair dye is notorious for fading - the dye doesn't penetrate the hair shaft the way blond and brunette does.

If you are looking for shine - do you use a silicon serum after you have finish drying and styling your hair?

Serum plays a huge difference in the shine and lustre of my hair.

I use got2b glossy anti frizz silicon serum $5. Lasts close to 2 years, for me.


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 20, 2011)

To clarify, my hair is red naturally. It's just darkened over the years since I've been out in the sun less due to my horrendous sunburns  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

